# ISTANBUL | Mesa Koz Arsan Tower | 116m | 29 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*---*

*Arsan Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 116m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Ergün Architects


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.haldizinsaat.com.tr/proj...usum-projesi-88-konut-1-ticari-unite-185.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Arsan Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

https://mesakoz.com/

*HEIGHT:* 116m
*FLOORS:* 29 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/metotconst...214035418627658/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2087057

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885219


----------

